# April Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite HAPPY SPRING pics from our members entries.
It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, 

then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos. Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: already being a winner this year, extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts. Sending a special thanks to Neeko13, NOLAdog, wlk52, and rmerritt. 

*1: Ivyacres*









*2: DblTrblGolden2*









*3: 1oldparson 
*
*








*
*4: alicelovesgoldens*









*5: ceegee 
*
*







*
*6: GoldeninCT*









*7: Emmdenn*









*8: pawsnpaca*









*9: turtle66*









*10: FreiyaWinter*









*11: Otter*









*12: roxygold*









*13: cwag*
*








*

*14: rjhangia 
*
*







*
*15: brianne*
*







*
*16: NJGoldenMom*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Now it's time to choose our favorites!
Good luck to everyone, all the pics are wonderful.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Some members have started to vote!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Ivyacres said:


> Some members have started to vote!


I've just voted, really great photos! :smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ALL great pictures, just voted!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I say this every month and I'm saying it again...this is such a hard task...all the photos are fantastic. I've made a list of my super faves, now I'll go back and look again.  Thanks Neeko13 for such a great subject.....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

sophieanne said:


> I say this every month and I'm saying it again...this is such a hard task...all the photos are fantastic. I've made a list of my super faves, now I'll go back and look again.  Thanks Neeko13 for such a great subject.....



I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's difficult to choose, so glad we can choose more than one favorite!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

27 votes are in........

It's multiple choice, look through entries, vote for as many as you wish.

Make all your selections then Vote Now. 

*Voting Poll closes Sunday, 04-28-2019 at 06:59 PM EST*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Please cast your vote before the Voting Poll closes Sunday, 04-28-2019 at 06:59 PM EST*


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Have you voted yet????


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

32 Votes are in, have you voted?

If not look through the entries, it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. Then select VOTE NOW!

Voting Poll closes Sunday-4/28/19


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

As always, there's great pics to choose from. 

Don't forget to vote before the Voting Poll closes Sunday, 04-28-2019 at 06:59 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Are you one of the 34 members that has voted?

Voting poll closes Sunday 4/28/19


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 34 Votes in, the Voting Poll closes Sunday, 4/28/19 @ 6:59 PM EST.



> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite HAPPY SPRING pics from our members entries.
> It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like,
> 
> then click 'Vote Now'.
> ...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's Friday and the weekend will be gone in a blink...don't forget to vote before the poll closes on Sunday, 4/28/19 @ 6:59 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Voting Poll closes Sunday, 4/28/19 @ 6:59 PM EST


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

36 votes are in, be sure you vote before the poll closes on Sunday, 4/28/19 @ 6:59 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

37 Votes are in, the voting poll closes tomorrow Sunday, 4/28/19 @ 6:59 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The voting poll closes today @ 6:59 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

TODAY is the last day to cast your Votes in the April Photo Contest.

39 votes are in, look through the entries and make your selections, then select VOTE NOW!



> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite HAPPY SPRING pics from our members entries.
> It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like,
> 
> then click 'Vote Now'.
> ...


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a great looking group of Goldens! They all capture the spirit of Spring. So glad I didn't have to choose just one!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations Otter, your photo won!
All the pics were wonderful. Thanks to everyone for joining in the fun.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Otter, fabulous photo!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Otter  ! Loved the photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Otter!

Every entry was fantastic!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations Otter - that was a fantastic picture 
Congratulations to everyone - you made April a very difficult voting month!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks a bunch everybody.


----------

